# Wiederverwendung / Recycling / Queuing von Statement Objekten



## DeutscherMichel (14. Nov 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
in meinem JAVA-Lieblingsbuch "GoTo JAVA 2" von Guido Krüger, Stand 2000, steht folgendes:
Connection und Statement Objekte sind Ressourcenfresser (Zeit / Memory), und das habe ich mir gemerkt. Es kommt dabei allerdings auch auf den JDBC-Treiber an (jaja, die Rechner sind heute viel schneller, ich bin aber Perfektionist und will es ganz genau wissen).
Bisher habe ich meine Statement Objekte mehr oder weniger "händisch"/statisch verwaltet und wiederverwendet. Jetzt überlege ich im Rahmen einer Neuentwicklung von Basismodulen, diese in einer Queue zu verwalten.
Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen mit dem Thema Statement als Ressourcenfresser, sei es aus der Praxis oder im Rahmen von Testklassen?
Vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungswerte hierzu
Michel


----------



## mrBrown (14. Nov 2017)

DeutscherMichel hat gesagt.:


> GoTo JAVA 2"von Guido Krüger, Stand 2000



Das ist ja grad mal 17 Jahre und 6 (bzw 7) Versionen her...


So ganz generell: Versuch nicht, irgendwelche Resourcen händisch zu verwalten. Das wird in 99% der Fälle mehr Fehler produzieren und gleichzeitig weniger Performant sein.

In Verbindung mit JDBC würde man einen der üblichen Connection-Pools nutzen, und dem alles überlassen und selbst alles möglich schnell schließen.


----------

